# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Statuti i Shkodres

## Eni

_...STATUTET E SHUMË TË PËRSHPIRTSHMIT QYTET I SHKODRËS..._






Një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, produkt në territorin e Shqipërisë 

Hyrje

Zbulimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës dhe botimi i tyre në gjuhën italiane dhe në gjuhën shqipe (2002), është pa dyshim një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për historinë e popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi dhe për historinë e shtetit të së drejtës shqiptare në veçanti.
Me këtë dokument historiko-juridik, së bashku me Statutet e Durrësit, Tivarit, Drishtit e të Budvës, krijohet mundësia të merren njohuri më të plota për organizimin e zhvillimin e qyteteve-shtete mesjetare, siç ishte Shkodra etj.
Botimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës, siç thonë në parathënie Lucia Nadin e historiani Oliver Schmitt, janë "një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, podukt në territorin e Shqipërisë".
Sipas Gerhard Ortalit, statutet janë "dokument me rëndësi themelore nga shumë pikëpamje".
Deri tani shkencat historike e juridike shqiptare dhe shumë studiues të huaj janë përqëndruar kryesisht në studimin e së drejtës zakonore të shqiptarëve, posaçërisht në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, që i referohet nga gojëdhëna popullore mesjetës (shek.XV). Mirëpo, dihet se Kanunet përmbanin norma që rregullonin marrëdhëniet juridike të njerëzve në zonat malore të qeverisjes vendore në Jug, në Veri të Shqipërisë e deri në Kosovë, ndërsa në qytete nuk vepronin. Me zbulimin e Statuteve të Shkodrës të dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të shek.XIV, plotësohet një boshllëk i madh për vetqeverisjen e qyteteve.
Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi është të japë një përmbledhje të shkurtër të historikut të statuteve dhe veçanërisht të paraqesë normat me karakter penal që ata përmbajnë në kontestin historik.


1.Pak histori

Nga njoftimet e dhëna në artikujt hyrës të statuteve del se në vitin 1907, për herë të parë Leone Fontana, në Bibliografinë statutore shënonte ekzistencën e një statuti të Shkodrës: Scutari (Albania), Statuti di Scutari Ms. Museo Civico Correr Venezia.
Studiuesja italiane Lucia Nadin, nisur nga interesa gjuhësore dhe Oliver Jons Schmitt për interesa historike, bënë kërkime intensive derisa hodhën në dorë Statutet, në dorëshkrim në 40 fletë, të shkruara në gjuhën veneto-veneciane. Dorëshkrimi ishte kopjuar nga origjinali prej Marino Dulcik, në arkivat e Këshillit të të Dhjetëve në Arkivin e Shtetit të Venecias. Dorëshkrimi nuk përmban datën e kopjimit, por sipas historianit Oliver Schmitt, ky është dokument unikal, që pasqyron korpusin tërësor të statuteve të qytetit të Shkodrës në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të shek.XIV.
Statutet janë hartuar sipas modeleve perëndimore të qyteteve shtete të Italisë: Venecia, Milano, Ankona etj. dhe përmbajnë parime evropiane, ndonëse Shkodra në këtë periudhë historike ndodhej nën sundimin e mbretit Stefan Dushanit, Rasha. Në fakt në krerët (nenet) 1, 2, 3, 54, 84, 92, 99 e 224, flitet për mbretin. Ky fakt është me shumë rëndësi që tregon se Statutet janë hartuar para vitit 1346, kur Stefan Dushani mori titullin perandor (car).
Ky fakt vërteton gjithashtu edhe origjinalitetin shqiptar të Statuteve të Shkodrës kundrejt zakonik-ut (Kodit ligjor) të Stefan Dushanit që hyri në fuqi në vitin 1349, dmth. pas statuteve.
Veç asaj, origjinaliteti i Statuteve vërehet edhe në përmbajtjen e tyre, që ndryshon shumë nga zakonik-u i Dushanit, sepse statutet përmbajnë shumë më tepër norma penale se sa zakonik-u, që kërkohej të zbatohej në perandorinë e tij, në Thesali, Maqedoni dhe Shqipëri.
Pas vdekjes së Stefan Dushanit (1355), Shkodra kaloi nën sundimin e Balshajve, të cilët e shtrinë pushtetin e tyre deri në Vlorë e në Berat. Kështu kreu (neni) 271 i statuteve i përket kohës kur ishte në fuqi Gjergj Balsha, i cili më 1396 kërkoi protektoratin e Venecias.
Nga viti 1396-1479 Shkodra bie nën sundimin e Venecias. Kështu shpjegohet që në Arkivin e Venecias ka shumë dokumente për Shkodrën. Me sa duket, pas pushtimit të Shkodrës nga Turqia në vitin 1479, shkodranët e emigruar në Venecia morën me vete këto dokumente, përfshirë edhe statutet e qytetit të tyre.
Meritë e madhe historike u përket studiuesve Lucia Nadin dhe Oliver Schmitt që i gjetën e i botuan Statutet e Shkodrës, duke i bërë një shërbim të madh Shqipërisë e posaçërisht shkencës juridike shqiptare. (Vazhdon tek Suplementi)

2.Përmbajtja e Statuteve

Pa hyrë në analizën e hollësishme të përmbajtjes së Statuteve, sepse kjo do të kërkonte një punim më vete, vlen të vihet në dukje sa vijon:
Në kopertinë është stema e qytetit të Shkodrës. Statutet përmbajnë 268 krerë (nene) origjinale dhe 11 krerrë (nene) shtesë. Të 268 krerët i përkasin dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të treqindës, kurse 11 krerët (nenet janë shtesa të viteve 1392-1479).
Në krerët e parë flitet për qytetarinë, për apustujt e shenjtorët, pastaj vijnë krerët me radhë për ndërtimin e shtëpive, për punët bujqësore, për punët artizanale, për peshëmajtjet, për zgjedhjet e funksionarëve, për marrëdhëniet midis komunës dhe klerit, për pozitën e gruas që gëzon disa privilegje, ndryshe nga Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, për gjykimet (procedura penale) dhe në pjesën e fundit për normat e së drejtës penale, që përbën objektin e këtij shkrimi.
Gjuha e përdorur në statute, sipas Giovan Batista Pelegrinit është e qartë, veneto-veneciane, por përmban edhe pak shprehje orientale. Statutet janë përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe nga Pëllumb Xhufi. 

Nga prof. Ismet Elezi

----------


## Albo

Mesjeta Shqiptare pasurohet edhe me një dorëshkrim origjinal burimor nga viti 1468 me vlera të jashtëzakonshme për drejtësinë dhe albanologjinë

*Shqipëria, një kushtetutë që në Mesjetë
*
_Dr. Musa Ahmeti, Vatikan
_
Statutet janë tërësi normash të shkruara apo aktesh normative të kodifikuara që rregullonin jetën e brendshme të qyteteve-komuna mesjetare: marrëdhëniet e tyre si qytete-komuna autonome me zotërinjtë e tyre feudalë, por edhe raportet e kishës me qytet-komunën si dhe raportet hierarkike brenda për brenda kishave në një territor të caktuar siç është kryeipeshkvia. Mbi bazën e statuteve zgjidheshin dhe vepronin të gjitha organet e brendshme drejtuese të komunës dhe të kishës, që kryenin detyra të caktuara me karakter legjislativ, administrativ, gjyqësor, etj, dhe po mbi bazën e tyre jepeshin normat përkatëse juridike penale, civile, procedurale, doganore, tregtare, të pronësisë, të punës, jetës familjare, marrëdhënieve bashkëshortore, atyre të prindërve me fëmijët, deri te normat mbi dhunën dhe sjelljet e moralit ... etj.
Termi Statutum në fillim përdorej për një vendim të vetëm me karakter legjislativ, që zakonisht kishte përdorim të gjërë dhe për një kohë të gjatë. Më vonë me këtë emër, filloi të njihet tërësia e gjithë këtyre vendimeve, si një korpus organik. Në tekstet juridike me "Statut" nënkuptojmë "përcaktim ligjor, juridik, rend, rregull" duke qëndruar kështu shumë pranë fjalës latine "constitutio." Në fillim të shek. XII përdorimi i fjalës "Statuta" kufizohej në gjuhën e përdorur për mbretin dhe për kishën megjithëse shfaqen edhe "Statuta civitatis." Në krijimin e statuteve të qyteteve dhe atyre të katedraleve shqiptare, një rol vendimtar, që është edhe veçori dalluese nga statutet e ngjashme të krijuara në Evropë, ka luajtur e drejta zkonore vendase, që shfaqet në shumë institute juridike të përbashkëta.
Nëse në fillimet e tyre këto rregulla renditeshin në mënyrë fragmentare dhe kronologjike sipas datave, me kalimin e kohës dhe me rritjen e eksperiencës, renditja filloi të bëhej sipas principeve më të mira sistemuese. Ato u ndanë në pjesë dhe sektorë të ndryshëm në libra, kapituj, etj., sipas kritereve të përmbajtjes. Kushtetuta dhe administrimi i komunës, e drejta civile dhe penale, mbikëqyrja e sigurisë në qytet dhe në vend, marrëdhëniet tregtare etj. të gjitha këto ishin tani forma të veçanta dhe secila u zhvillua në një mënyrë të veçantë, sipas karakteristikave dhe specifikave të komunave apo katedraleve përkatëse.


*Historiku i dorëshkrimit*

Dorëshkrimi i Statutit të Katedrales së Drishtit për herë të parë përmendet në katalogun 438 të antikuarit gjerman, Karl Wilhelm Hiersemann nga Lajpcigu, në qershorin e vitit 1915, fasc. 43, nën numrin 250, i përshkruar në mënyrë shumë sipërfaqësore, por me titull të plotë: "Statuta et ordinationes capituli ecclesiae Cathedralis Drivastensis". Meqenëse dorëshkrimi nuk u shit, Hiersemann i përsërit shënimet e vitit 1915 në katologun 477 për vitin 1920, fasc. 7, nën numrin 33, duke mos shtuar asgjë më shumë.
Në botën shkencore, i pari që tërheq vëmendjen për ekzistencën, vlerën dhe rëndësinë e këtij dorëshkrimi është albanologu kroat, Milan Shuflaj. Për vendndodhjen dhe përmbajtjen e dorëshkrimit, M. Shuflajn e kishte njoftuar Ivan Bojniçiqin në vitin 1916.
Në pamundësi për ta blerë vetë këtë dorëshkrim, Shuflaj i drejtohet banit kroat, Rauhit, që ta blente atë për Bibliotekën Universitare të Zagrebit. Kjo gjë nuk u realizua. Shuflaj provon përsëri përmes Thalloczy-t që Akademia Vjeneze ose ajo e Budapestit ta blenin këtë dorëshkrim, por pa sukses. Derisa Shuflaj po këmbëngulte që me çdo kusht që të blihej dorëshkrimi, (ndërkohë ai i ishte drejtuar për ndihmë edhe Akademisë Serbe të Shkencave në Beograd), në vitin 1920, ai njoftohet, se një blerës anonim e kishte blerë dorëshkrimin për shumën marramendëse prej 2.000 markash, aq sa ia kishte vënë çmimin antikuari gjerman. Një gjë e tillë e shqetësoi shumë, ngase shpresonte që një ditë do ta botonte vetë këtë "burim me vlera të jashtëzakonshme për mesjetën e qyteteve shqiptare."
Përmes albanologut Henrik Bariq, në vitin 1924, Shuflaj arrin të sigurojë emrin e blerësit, danezit Sir Thomas Phillipps. Së bashku me kolegët e tij, Viktor Novakun dhe Henrik Bariqin, lusin albanologun danez, Holger Pedersenin, që të ndërmjetësonte te Sir Thomas Phillipps për t'iu siguruar një kopje të fotografuar të tërë dorëshkrimit. Në vitin 1925 arrin kopja e dorëshkrimit e cila nuk ishte e plotë.
Shuflaj, së bashku me V. Novakun, menjëherë i hynë punës dhe e përgatitën për botim dorëshkrimin, me gjithë mangësitë që kishte. Si i tillë botohet në Biblioteka Arhiva za Arbanasku starinu, jezik i etnologiju. Beograd, 1927. Edhe pse i botuar, ai mbetet pothuajse i panjohur dhe i pashfrytëzuar fare nga studiuesit dhe historianët shqiptarë dhe të huaj. Në vitin 1971, botohet në formë të shkurtuar dhe me ndërhyrje të shumta në gjuhën shqipe në Gjurmime Albanologjike, seria e shkencave historike të Prishtinës.


*Dorëshkrimi i Statuteve të Katedrales së Drishtit që ruhet në Danimarkë
*
Dorëshkrimi ruhet në Bibliotekën Mbretërore të Danimarkës, në një kuti kartoni ngjyrë jeshile dhe është i lidhur me kopertina kartoni të forta, ngjyrë kafe të errët, ndërsa kurrizi është prej pergameni të bardhë. Gjashtë faqet e para dhe të fundit janë boshe: janë faqe që iu takojnë kopertinave kur është bërë lidhja e re në fund të shek. XIX. Dorëshkrimi është në pergamen të butë e fin. Kopertina është diçka më e trashë se faqet e tjera. I tërë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me ngjyrë kafe nga një dorë e vetme. Ka dy lloj paginimesh: njërin lart në të djathtë, që fillon nga nr. 1r dhe vazhdon deri në nr. 18v dhe paginimi i dytë, poshtë në djathtë, që fillon nga nr. 9r dhe përfundon në nr. 26v. Të dy paginimet janë të kohës së dorëshkrimit. Si duket, ky dorëshkrim ka qenë pjesë e një apo më shumë dorëshkrimeve të tjera të lidhura së bashku.
Në f. 1r (olim 9r) brenda inicalit 'P' të iluminuar në flori, me dekorime shumë të bukura për rreth, është një portret i ipeshkvit Pal Engjëlli me shkopin baritor në dorë, me mitër në kokë i veshur me rroba të kryeipeshkvit. Mitra e bardhë, e ndarë me një vijë të kuqe nga balli e lart, ka një lakim të vogël, majtas. Në ballë është vetëm një hark i vogël që shërben si bazament për fillimin e vijës. Jakat e veladonit janë jeshile. Menjëherë poshtë jakave është petku kryeipeshkvnor i hedhur mbi supe, i cili ka ngjyrë vjollce. Nga gryka deri në fund të kraharorit, petku ka formën e shkronjës 'V.' Petku është i hedhur edhe mbi supe dhe duar. Brendia e petkut është jeshile. Veladoni poshtë petkut është blu dhe zbret deri te gjunjët. Poshtë veladonit, nga gjunjët deri te këpucët është një petk i bardhë. Në dorën e djathtë, kryeipeshkvi mban shkopin baritor, i cili është i bardhë dhe ka kokë të rrumbullaktë ngjyrë gri. Dora e majtë është ngritur në pozicion lart, ashtu siç ngrihet kur bëhet bekimi. Sfondi gjithandej është blu i errët. Ndërsa portreti rrethohet nga një rreth vezor ngjyrë vjollcë.
Në të gjitha faqet e dorëshkrimit ka iniciale të dekoruara. I tërë dorëshkrimi ka 66 iniciale. Zakonisht në iniciale janë përdorur tre ngjyra: e kuqja, kafeja dhe bluja e mbyllur!
Në f. 4r-v; 5r-v; 6v; 7v; 8r-v; 9v; ka shënime në margina, menjëherë në vazhdim të tekstit me ngjyrë të kuqe. Shënimet në margina shkojnë në drejtim të fundit të faqes çdoherë. Në faqen e fundit të dorëshkrimit është një gjenealogji e familjes së Engjëllorëve, e cila lexohet me vështirësi ngase është shumë e zverdhur. Kopertina e fundit e pergamenit të dorëshkrimit është mjaft e dëmtuar. Në të ka disa rreshta me shënime në fund të faqes, por janë shumë të dëmtuara nga koha dhe nuk lexohen.
Dorëshkrimi ka gjithsej 922 rreshta. 32 faqe kanë nga 27 rreshta, dy faqe nga 26 rreshta [f. 14v dhe 17v] dhe një faqe 6 rreshta [f. 18r], me 53 kapituj dhe dimensione: 17.5 x 25.7 cm.
Sipas informacioneve që morëm në Bibliotekën e Danimarkës, që nga viti 1920, kur ky dorëshkrim ka arritur në këtë bibliotekë e deri më sot, me këtë dorëshkrim nuk ka punuar asnjë studiues.


*Përmbajtja e dorëshkrimit
*
Duke qenë se këto statute bazohen në një shkallë të lartë tek zakonet e vjetra ekzistuese "antiquissima et observata consuetudine" (kap. 44) duke i hedhur në letër ato që tashmë ishin praktikë e përditshme në shoqërinë shqiptare, "secundum morem et consuetudinem antiquorum" (kap. 46), statutet fillojnë me një normë zakonore që duhet të ketë qenë shumë e përhapur në traditën e lashtë shqiptare si është ajo e respektit të ndërsjellë të brezave dhe pikërisht me "Në ç'mënyrë të rinjtë duhet të respektojnë pleqtë dhe në ç'mënyrë pleqtë duhet t'i duan të rinjtë..." (kap. I) duke theksuar kështu që në fillim vlerat tradicionale dhe rëndësinë që ata u jepnin këtyre vlerave vendore.
Në kapitujt në vijim përcaktohet mënyra e zgjedhjes së rektorit dhe prokuratorit (kap. II), saktësohen detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë e rektorit (kap. IV), kanonikëve (kap. VII, VIII, IX, XLIV), rregulli për diskutim në kapitull dhe respekti ndaj pleqve (kap.XVII), ruajtja dhe përdorimi i vulës; dokumenteve dhe privilegjeve (kap. XX), gjobat për vjedhje dhe mashtrim (kap. XXIII), përfaqësimi i kanonikëve dhe të deleguarit e tyre në bisedime ose marrëveshje të ndryshme (kap. XXIV), dënimet për rrahje (kap. XXIX), shqyrtimi i ankesave të ndryshme nga qytetarët, por edhe nga kanonikët (kap. XXX-XXXIII), në rast të mungesës së normës statutore, të veprohet sipas drejtësisë dhe ndershmërisë, duke pasur gjithmonë parasysh frikën e Zotit (kap. XXXV), dënimet e konkubinatit (kap. XXXVI), ndërsa kap. XLI, flet për ndihmën dhe mbështetjen e studiuesve dhe atyre që shkojnë me studime, kurse kap. LI, trajton "Mosmarrëveshjet rreth respektimit të statuteve," etj.

Koha e krijimit dhe vlera e jashtëzakonshme unikale e dorëshkrimit
Dorëshkrimi "Statuta et ordinationes capituli ecclesiae Cathedralis Drivastensis" është tepër i rrallë dhe unikat, ngase përmban kapitujt e Katedrales së Drishtit. Si i tillë, statut katedraleje, ai është i vetmi që deri sot është zbuluar në qytetet e bregdetit Adriatik, dhe për këtë arsye ka një vlerë të jashtëzakonshme për historinë e krishtërimit.
Dorëshkrimi është shkruar nga kanoniku dhe noteri i Tivarit, Simon Dromasys me 12 janar 1468, i cili bën gjithashtu përshkrimin e variantit të zyrtarizuar të vitit 1464, nga libri i notarit dhe kanonikut të Durrësit, Gjon Mauros, që njëkohësisht ka qenë edhe sekretar i kryeipeshkvit të Durrësit, Pal Engjëllit, që ndërkohë kishte vdekur.
Variantin e "Statuta et ordinationes capituli ecclesiae Cathedralis Drivastensis" nga viti 1464 e kishin punuar kanonikët nga Drishti, të cilët ishin të ditur, të shkolluar, dhe njihnin rrethanat, situatën dhe gjithçka tjetër që kishte të bënte me katedralen dhe me zakonet e Drishtit në të kaluarën. Për zakonet e lashta të katedrales së Drishtit flet vetë teksti në mënyrë eksplicite: "laudabilem consuetudinem antiquorum nostrorum immitantesi" (kap. 2); pastaj: "antiquissimam constuetudinem imminantes" (kap. 39) dhe "antiquissima et observata consuetudine" (kap. 44) si dhe "secundum morem et consuetudinem antiquorum" (kap. 46). Pra, përpos përvojës, njohurive dhe njohjes së situatës së përgjithshme, kanonikët nga Drishti, i kishin si shembull edhe këto statute të lashta "a maioribus nostris quasdam constitutiones traditas," [f. 2v], që datonin të paktën nga viti 1397.
Sipas të dhënave të tjera arkivore, mësohet se ky statut ishte "edituar" në vitin 1456, kur papa Kalisti III, i kishte dhënë autorizimin ipeshkvit të Sapës Gjergjit [ishte ipeshkv në Sapë gjatë viteve: 1440-459] për një veprim të tillë, "ipsique capitulum et canonici nonnulla statuta ediderunt". Shkaku se pse ky editim nuk u njoh zyrtarisht, ishte vdekja e papës Kalisti III. Ndërkohë, në vitin 1459, vdes edhe ipeshkvi i Sapës Gjergji, kështu që papa Piu II, pas një lutjeje me shkrim të bërë nga katedralja e Drishtit në vitin 1463, emëron dy persona autoritarë për të verifikuar dhe nëse ka nevojë për të plotësuar statutin ekzistues të Katedrales së Drishtit. Këta ishin, kryeipeshkvi i Durrësit Pal Engjëlli dhe kryediakoni i Shkodrës, emri i të cilit nuk na bëhet e njohur në statute, por që sipas Hierarchia Catholica të Eubelit (vëll. II, f. 256) ai duhet të jetë domenikani Manuel (1451-1465).
Pas një pune të kujdesshme, të kryeipeshkvit dhe kryediakonit, më 21 nëntor të vitit 1464, në manastirin benediktin të shën Theodori de Elohiero bëhet njohja zyrtare e "Statuta et ordinationes capituli ecclesiae Cathedralis Drivastensis" në prani të "zotit at Nikollë Lalemit, abatit të manastirit në fjalë dhe në praninë e zotit Gjergj Topia dhe të burrave të nderuar, zotit Pjetër, rektorit të shën Demetrij de Plumsis dhe të zotit Gjin, rektorit të shën Venere de Managastis dhe në prani të dëshmitarëve dhe të të ftuarëve të tjerë edhe të rogatëve..."


*Dorëshkrimi është përgatitur për botim dhe së shpejti do botohet si monografi e veçantë
*
Duke studiuar dorëshkrimin origjinal të "Statuta et ordinationes capituli ecclesiae Cathedralis Drivastensis" ne e kemi pergatitur për botim atë duke bërë një transkriptim të ri, përkthim komplet në gjuhën shqipe dhe angleze së bashku një studim kritik me komente përcjellëse.
Me këtë rast, falenderoj kolegët dhe bashkëpunëtorët: Etleva Lala, Shaban Sinani, Robert Elsie, don David Gjugja, Karen Maria Jensen, Tomasso Mrkonjic, Christine Maria Grafinger, Erik Petersen dhe Aleksandar Stipçeviq, që secili nga fusha e tij kanë kontribuar me studime përkatëse duke bërë që ky studim të jetë komplet dhe së shpejti të botohet, gjithashtu falenderoj edhe z. Qemal Minxhozi, ambasadorin e Shqipërise në Danimarkë.

Statutet e qyteteve-komuna dhe të katedraleve shqiptare janë një dëshmi që vërtetojnë edhe një herë ekzistencën e qyteteve-komuna shqiptare, të botës qytetare në kompleksin mesdhetar, zhvillimin e tyre dhe ngjashmëritë me qytetet-komunat e tjera të Evropës si dhe zhvillimin e të drejtës kanonike kishtare, e cila ishte mjaft specifike ngase në vetvete ruante rregullat zyrtare të kishës duke i përshtatur ato sipas të drejtës dhe traditës vendëse.

----------


## Kleitus

Nuk dua te hap debat fetar, por po shoh nje shkim latin, emrin e Topiajve atje, dhe te disa Papave ?! Pra katoliket shqiptare paskan qene shume aktive, dhe nese artikulli thote se kjo paska qene nje kushtetute, dhe nese bazohemi edhe me tutje tek kanunet e Durresit qe jane akoma me te vjetra, atehere del qe Shqiperia nuk ka bere pjese ne bizant por ka qene e veteqeverisure. 

Megjithate nje gje qe ka shume me teper interes ketu nuk eshte feja por nderhyrje e Papes Calixtus III ne kete kanun apo kushtetute si mund ta quajme. Mesa di une nje Pape, nuk mbaj mend kush e shpalli "heretik" Lek Dukagjinin fill mbasi ai beri kanunin e tij. Mbase dikush mund te na sqaroje me tepere me keto datat dhe ti ballafaqojme Lek Dukagjinin dhe kete Kanun tjeter. Ka mundesi qe Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit te jete versioni origjinal i keti kanuni ne shume pikpamje, dhe aresyea pse Papa e hoqi nga feja katolike ishte ashpersia e Kanunit te lek Dukagjinit. 

Per tu verejtur eshte dhe marrja pjese e Topiajve ne kete mes, qe eshte rrezik nje nga elementet me te rendesishem qe tregon nje bashkepunim te forte te Shqiptareve, dhe jo nje percarje. Kam mendimin se shume here kur studiuesit flasin per nje shqiperi te percare qe ne kohet e lashta apo te pakten periudhat e errta te mesjetes, me shume e bejne qe te na percajne se sa tregojne te verteten. Po te shohim Italine dhe ajo ka qene e percare me mbreterira por i jepet nje tjeter kendveshtrim ne histori, ndersa shqiperise i meshohet me nje doze te forte ketyre "kontradiktave".

Kaq shume eshte rrenjosure kjo lloj aksiome saqe eshte bere teoreme akoma pa u provuar ! dhe keto dokumenta po tregojne me teper se Shqiptaret kane qene si cdo mbreteri ne Evrope. Aresyeja pse paraqiten te ndare eshte qe te mshihen te vertetat pas "falimentimit" te Gjergj Kastriotit sic paraqesin shume kritike ne histori per humbjen kundra Turqve.  Ky "falimentim" qe nuk morri kurre mbeshtetjen e duhur nga Evropa. Sipas Lavardine Skenderbeu po punonte ne nje lidhje Poloni-Hungari-Shqiperi, nje bllokade qe do decentralizonte totalisht pushtetin Papal ne Evropen Lindore. Nuk di ku e kam lexuar, me duket ka qene nje serb qe ka thene se Skenderbeu kur vdiq e mallkoi Papen. Mbase ka qene per efekt fetar e ta paraqesin si orthodhoks, megjithate ne duhet te perqendrohemi ne historine dhe figuren dhe rrolin kompleks te Skenderbeut dhe princave te tjere Shqiptare ne historine tone.

Si perfundim nese kjo eshte kushtetute atehere Shqiperia paska kushtetuten me te vjeter te koherave moderne, por jo ne fuqi, meqenese kemi nje tjeter ne keto kohera.

----------


## Eni

Mbi ekzistencen e statuteve qytetare ne tokat arberore te shekujve te fundit te mesjetes ka deshmuar kohe me pare Valentini [Lo statuto personale in Albania all'epoca di Scanderbeg. Rome 1967], duke i meshuar faktit se te tille statute qytetare duhet te kete patur ne te gjithe pjesen perendimore te Ballkanit, dhe konkretisht ne Durres, Shkoder, Tivar apo Ulqin. 
Por fatkeqesisht deri ne fund te shek. XX asnje kopje e ketyre statuteve nuk eshte gjetur. Po kemi vetem deshmi te ekzistences se tyre neper librat e Sufflay-it, Novak-ut, Jirecek-ut, Valentinit, ose me vone nga Zamputi dhe Malltezi, keta te fundit te mbeshtetur kryesisht ne literaturen e meparshme albanologjike.
Vetem me 1997 arrijne ne menyre krejt te pavarur, duke reshershuar mbi ekzistencen e nje statuti qytetoro-mesjetar, dy studiues, historiani sviceran Oliver Jens Schmitt dhe filologia italiane Lucia Nadin te gjejne ne koleksionin Cicogna ne Muzeun Correr ne Venezia, nje kopje doreshkrim te Statutit te Qytetit te Shkodres te dekadave te para te shek. XIV.

Statutet si ai i Shkodres, dhe ata te Durresit, Janines, Tivarit apo Ulqinit, apo ata te Budvas dhe Kotorrit sipas Valentinit, ndryshojne nga Statuti i Katedrales se Drishtit, pasi ky i fundit eshte perqendruar kryesisht ne administrimin intern te kesaj Kishe.

Megjithate, ekzistenca e statuteve qytetare ne Arberine Mesjetare tregon se dhe ne kete territor ishte zhvilluar modeli i qytetit-komune, tipik per periudhen mesjetare, ku qytet-komunat kishin nje statut te tyre; qytetaret kishin te drejten e administrimit te komunes se tyre dhe zgjidhnin perfaqesuesit e tyre ne strukturat qeveritese te qytetit-komune te tyre, sic ishin patricet, gjykatesit apo asamblea e pergjithshme e qytetit. 
Dhe ne krye te qytet-komunes qendronte mbreti (1) [kryesisht per qytetet perendimore ballkanike, ato nen Perandorine Bizantine, Afriken Veriore dhe Lindje e Mesme] ose patrici apo nje fisniku te larte (tipike kryesisht per qytetet komune italiane(2),dhe kryesisht Mesdheun Perendimor) (3).


_____________________________________________
(1). Shiko: Statutet e Shkodres 2002, Kreu 1-2-3.

(2). Shiko: Fox, Richard. 1977. Urban Anthropology. Cities in their cultural settings. Prentice-Hall. New Jersey. 

(3). Braudel, Fernand, Duby, Georges, Aymard, Maurice. 1991. Die Welt des Mittelmeeres. Zur Geschichte und Geographie kultureller Lebensformen; Braudel, Fernand. 1976. Pre-modern Town. In, Clark, Peter (ed.), The early modern town. London. 53-90.

----------


## Eni

> Ka mundesi qe Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit te jete versioni origjinal i keti kanuni ne shume pikpamje....


Duhet theksuar se Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit nga ana juridike nuk ka te beje fare as me Statutin e Drishtit as me statutet e qyteteve-komune mesjetare, pasi Statutet percaktojne struktura administrative-qeverisese komplet te ndryshme nga ato qe parashikon Kanuni (krahaso asamblene e qytetareve [statutet] me pleqte vendim-marres [kanuni]). 
Statutet ishin tipike per qytetet, kanunet per zonat malore, te ndara ne bajraqe, karakteristike per nje shoqeri pastorale dhe jo qytetare.
Po ashtu po te analizojme te drejten civile dhe ate penale te te dy korpuseve juridike, te dy kane ndryshime te medha. 
Ne statut parashikohet trashegimia per te dy palet si per meshkujt ashtu dhe per femrat. Pozicioni i gruas qendron ku e ku ne krahasim me ate respektiv ne kanune.
Gruaja ka te drejten e trashegimise, mund te perfaqesoje ne mungese te tij, bashkeshortin e saj ne gjyq. Ka te drejten e perfaqesimit te saj me nje avokat ne procedurat gjyqesore dhe mund te deshmoje ne gjyq. Mund te lere testament. [Shiko Kanunin. Ne te gjitha variantet e tij, p.sh. Lek Dukagjinit, Skenderbeut, Lures, Pukes, Laberise etj., nuk gjen te drejta te tilla per grate).

Mos permendim pastaj ndryshimin kolosal mes dy korpuseve - "larjen me gjak" te nje krimi ose "vendetta-n".
Ne qytet ka patur burgje per vrasesit, nder male "varre".

Plus, mos harro dhe faktin se mbi Kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit ka debate nese ky kanun eshte shkruar ne kohen e Lek Dukagjinit apo eshte kanuni i krahines se Lekes dhe Dukagjinit (shiko komentet e Fishtes, Durhamit).
Pra del ceshtja akoma me e komplikuar n.q.s. konsiderojme Lek Dukagjinit si urdheruesin e hedhjes ne karte te nje te drejte zakonore.


Etj., etj...

----------


## Kleitus

Un e hodha si ide. Te presim deri sa te dali ky statut apo kushtetute. Me erdhi ne mend sepse pashe nderhyrjen e Papes atje. Diku tjeter kam lexuar qe eshte shkruar ne kohen e Skenderbeut dhe me urdher te Skenderbeut dhe flet per zakone shume te hershme, qe shume autore kontemporare i quajne "homerike" disi sepse ne fakt po ato zakone qe ndodhen dhe tek Iliada dhe Odisea jane, larja e gjakut, kemisha etj. 

Megjithate a nuk mund ta quajme statut, apo nje lloj kushtetute nje kanun i cili mund te kete rregulluar jeten Shqiptaro-Ilire qysh nga antikiteti ? Plus qe ketu flitet dhe per rrespektin, te pakten kshu lexova tek artikulli i sjelle nga Albo. Megjithate te presim sa te dale.

Dikush mund te na thote dicka mbi kanunet e durresit ?!

----------


## Albo

Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit nuk ka asgje te perbashket me "kushtetuten" qe Musa Ahmeti ka zbuluar ne Danimarke dhe qe ta kuptosh kete nuk duhet te jesh shkencetar, vetem besimtar i krishtere.

Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit nuk eshte nje "kanon kishtar" dhe nuk ka asnje gje te perbashket me besimin e Krishtere. Ai eshte kryekeput nje kanun pagan qe e ka mbajtur krahinen Veri-Perendimore te Shqiperise ne nje tradite te lashte pagane, larjes se gjakut me gjak dhe mos njohjes se autoritetit te Zotit apo Kishes si Shtepi e Zotit. Kisha Katolike dhe Papa edhe sot e kesaj dite e shohin Kanunin e Leke Dukagjinit si pengesen kryesore te ungjillizimit te shqiptareve te besimit katolik, te cileve u duhet te zgjedhin midis Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit dhe Ungjillit te Shenjte.





> dhe nese bazohemi edhe me tutje tek kanunet e Durresit qe jane akoma me te vjetra, atehere del qe Shqiperia nuk ka bere pjese ne bizant por ka qene e veteqeverisure.


Deshmite e gjalla te krishterimit ne Shqiperi nuk jane "kushtetutat" (kanonet kishtare), sic eshte doreshkrimi me lart, por jane ato qe njihen si kodike dhe qe Shqiperia edhe sot e kesaj dite ruan 100 kodike mesjetare qe nga shekulli i VI dhe deri tek shekulli i XX. Nga keta 100 kodike te shenjte te shkruajtur kryesisht ne Berat, Vlore, Voskopoje, Korce, Gjirokaster,  te shkruar ne gjuhen greke, do te gjesh vetem 1 kodik te Durresit te shkruajtur ne Berat me kerkese te Karl Topise ne shekullin e XV dhe nje tjeter te Shkodres. Keta 2 jane vete ne latinisht.

Tradita orthodhokse (bizantine) e shqiptareve te krishtere nuk eshte nje ceshtje per diskutim as nga vete Selia e Shenjte e Romes. Pasi Ungjilli i Shenjte nuk u predikuar nga Roma ne Iliri, por nga Iliria ne Rome. Shen Gjëri (Jeromi) ishte ai ilir qe e perkthehu Ungjillin e Shenjte nga greqishtja ne latinisht, ashtu si apostull Pavli nuk shkoi nga Roma ne Iliri, por nga Iliria ne Rome. 

Albo
*
Katalogu i Kodikëve Mesjetarë Shqiptarë
Kodikët e Shqipërisë*

----------


## Kleitus

Pse ore Albo u dashkan te ungjillizohen Shqiptaret ? Pse nuk ben nje analize per ate Kanun qe ka ruajtur Shqiptaret nga asimilimi, duke i transmetuar nje kulture Homerike qe nuk ka vdekur ne kohera, por e shan ate ?

Ti e ke lexuar kete "kushtetute" apo si eshte kjo pune, se nese e ke lexuar te te kishin shkruar dhe ty emerin atje tek ato qe dhane kontributin per gjetjen e ketije manuskripti. 

Un Albo nuk thashe qe ti te ma kthesh ne fe kete gje, edhe pse per ato qe ti po thua, do ta tregoj koha sa te verteta jane. Illiricii Sacri tomus primus eshte tashme i botuar ne Kosove dhe gati per shkencetaret Shqiptare. Nuk ka me nevoje Kristo Frasheri te marri rruget per t'i pare, dhe te pakompletuara por do t'i kete atje. Te shohim se cfare do dalin nga ato dokumenta. Nje nga Papat e pare Shen Eleutheri eshte nga Epiri, dhe kurrsesi nuk mund ta ndajme Shqiperine nga Latinet. Vete shkrimet e kodikeve nuk kane asnje domethenie ne Greqishten ne shumicen e rasteve, por jane nje lloj proto-shqipe, Ilirishte dhe Greqishte e vjeter bashke. Mos harrojme se ku ndodhet varri i Mbretit Gent, mos harrojme se ku ndodheshe bibloteka me e madhe mbi Ilirine(pervec asaj te djegur ne Aleksandri qe ka patur volume te medha), dhe mos harrojme me teper rrolin qe Papat kane patur ne Shqiperi.

Apostulli Pavli gjithashtu dhe Pjetri(qe ka nje debat pak te madh nese jane takuar ne Iliri apo jo) kaluan ne Iliri, por kjo nuk do te thote se ato ishin orthodhokse ? Ne ate kohe nuk ka patur as orthodhokse e as katolike, kshu qe mos i ngaterro gjerat.

Un te ftoj ta fshish postimin tend sepse eshte komplet jashte temes. Prania e Katolikeve, apo me sakte e Papatit ne Iliri eshte mese e qarte, duket nga korupuset e shumta te shkrimeve qe jane gjetur e grumbulluar ne Itali.

Arbereshet e Italise kane qene shume here me te sukseshem se Arvanitasit(nese marrim parasysh "Dy popujt Miq" grek e SHqiptare dhe se Arvanitasve nuk i esht ebere azgje nga greket). Apo mos do te thuash qe eshte ushtruar dhune mbi Arvanitasit ? Se besoj se te leverdis se hyne ne disa kontradikta shume te medhaja me veten tende. Pra ma shpjego te lutem pse keta ne Itali kane qene kaq te suksseshem dhe ata ne Greqi jane me kokrra qe numerohen ? 

Nje nga aresyet numer 1 eshte prania e nje game shume te gjere materialesh te shkruara e mbledhura nga Papati qe ne kohet me te hershme.

----------


## Labeati

...STATUTET E SHUMË TË PËRSHPIRTSHMIT QYTET I SHKODRËS...


Një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, produkt në territorin e Shqipërisë 

Hyrje

Zbulimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës dhe botimi i tyre në gjuhën italiane dhe në gjuhën shqipe (2002), është pa dyshim një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për historinë e popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi dhe për historinë e shtetit të së drejtës shqiptare në veçanti.
Me këtë dokument historiko-juridik, së bashku me Statutet e Durrësit, Tivarit, Drishtit e të Budvës, krijohet mundësia të merren njohuri më të plota për organizimin e zhvillimin e qyteteve-shtete mesjetare, siç ishte Shkodra etj.
Botimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës, siç thonë në parathënie Lucia Nadin e historiani Oliver Schmitt, janë "një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, podukt në territorin e Shqipërisë".
Sipas Gerhard Ortalit, statutet janë "dokument me rëndësi themelore nga shumë pikëpamje".
Deri tani shkencat historike e juridike shqiptare dhe shumë studiues të huaj janë përqëndruar kryesisht në studimin e së drejtës zakonore të shqiptarëve, posaçërisht në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, që i referohet nga gojëdhëna popullore mesjetës (shek.XV). Mirëpo, dihet se Kanunet përmbanin norma që rregullonin marrëdhëniet juridike të njerëzve në zonat malore të qeverisjes vendore në Jug, në Veri të Shqipërisë e deri në Kosovë, ndërsa në qytete nuk vepronin. Me zbulimin e Statuteve të Shkodrës të dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të shek.XIV, plotësohet një boshllëk i madh për vetqeverisjen e qyteteve.
Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi është të japë një përmbledhje të shkurtër të historikut të statuteve dhe veçanërisht të paraqesë normat me karakter penal që ata përmbajnë në kontestin historik.


1.Pak histori

Nga njoftimet e dhëna në artikujt hyrës të statuteve del se në vitin 1907, për herë të parë Leone Fontana, në Bibliografinë statutore shënonte ekzistencën e një statuti të Shkodrës: Scutari (Albania), Statuti di Scutari Ms. Museo Civico Correr Venezia.
Studiuesja italiane Lucia Nadin, nisur nga interesa gjuhësore dhe Oliver Jons Schmitt për interesa historike, bënë kërkime intensive derisa hodhën në dorë Statutet, në dorëshkrim në 40 fletë, të shkruara në gjuhën veneto-veneciane. Dorëshkrimi ishte kopjuar nga origjinali prej Marino Dulcik, në arkivat e Këshillit të të Dhjetëve në Arkivin e Shtetit të Venecias. Dorëshkrimi nuk përmban datën e kopjimit, por sipas historianit Oliver Schmitt, ky është dokument unikal, që pasqyron korpusin tërësor të statuteve të qytetit të Shkodrës në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të shek.XIV.
Statutet janë hartuar sipas modeleve perëndimore të qyteteve shtete të Italisë: Venecia, Milano, Ankona etj. dhe përmbajnë parime evropiane, ndonëse Shkodra në këtë periudhë historike ndodhej nën sundimin e mbretit Stefan Dushanit, Rasha. Në fakt në krerët (nenet) 1, 2, 3, 54, 84, 92, 99 e 224, flitet për mbretin. Ky fakt është me shumë rëndësi që tregon se Statutet janë hartuar para vitit 1346, kur Stefan Dushani mori titullin perandor (car).
Ky fakt vërteton gjithashtu edhe origjinalitetin shqiptar të Statuteve të Shkodrës kundrejt zakonik-ut (Kodit ligjor) të Stefan Dushanit që hyri në fuqi në vitin 1349, dmth. pas statuteve.
Veç asaj, origjinaliteti i Statuteve vërehet edhe në përmbajtjen e tyre, që ndryshon shumë nga zakonik-u i Dushanit, sepse statutet përmbajnë shumë më tepër norma penale se sa zakonik-u, që kërkohej të zbatohej në perandorinë e tij, në Thesali, Maqedoni dhe Shqipëri.
Pas vdekjes së Stefan Dushanit (1355), Shkodra kaloi nën sundimin e Balshajve, të cilët e shtrinë pushtetin e tyre deri në Vlorë e në Berat. Kështu kreu (neni) 271 i statuteve i përket kohës kur ishte në fuqi Gjergj Balsha, i cili më 1396 kërkoi protektoratin e Venecias.
Nga viti 1396-1479 Shkodra bie nën sundimin e Venecias. Kështu shpjegohet që në Arkivin e Venecias ka shumë dokumente për Shkodrën. Me sa duket, pas pushtimit të Shkodrës nga Turqia në vitin 1479, shkodranët e emigruar në Venecia morën me vete këto dokumente, përfshirë edhe statutet e qytetit të tyre.
Meritë e madhe historike u përket studiuesve Lucia Nadin dhe Oliver Schmitt që i gjetën e i botuan Statutet e Shkodrës, duke i bërë një shërbim të madh Shqipërisë e posaçërisht shkencës juridike shqiptare. (Vazhdon tek Suplementi)

2.Përmbajtja e Statuteve

Pa hyrë në analizën e hollësishme të përmbajtjes së Statuteve, sepse kjo do të kërkonte një punim më vete, vlen të vihet në dukje sa vijon:
Në kopertinë është stema e qytetit të Shkodrës. Statutet përmbajnë 268 krerë (nene) origjinale dhe 11 krerrë (nene) shtesë. Të 268 krerët i përkasin dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të treqindës, kurse 11 krerët (nenet janë shtesa të viteve 1392-1479).
Në krerët e parë flitet për qytetarinë, për apustujt e shenjtorët, pastaj vijnë krerët me radhë për ndërtimin e shtëpive, për punët bujqësore, për punët artizanale, për peshëmajtjet, për zgjedhjet e funksionarëve, për marrëdhëniet midis komunës dhe klerit, për pozitën e gruas që gëzon disa privilegje, ndryshe nga Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, për gjykimet (procedura penale) dhe në pjesën e fundit për normat e së drejtës penale, që përbën objektin e këtij shkrimi.
Gjuha e përdorur në statute, sipas Giovan Batista Pelegrinit është e qartë, veneto-veneciane, por përmban edhe pak shprehje orientale. Statutet janë përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe nga Pëllumb Xhufi. 

Nga prof. Ismet Elezi

----------


## Labeati

Eni,

Ate qe postova me siper e mora nga nje postim i joti ne forum ne muajin tetor.

Besoj se keto statute civile te Shkodres jane me te lashtat ne kete vend.

Flm.
Labeati

----------


## Albo

Kleitus, mos shkruaj per gjera qe nuk di apo nuk ke lexuar, por pyet qe te mesosh.

Shën Konstandini ose Konstandini i Madh, dhe nena e Tij Helena, kane lindur ne Nish te Ilirise. Shen Konstandini eshte ai qe hodhi rrenjet e qyteterimit bizantin duke ndertuar 'Romen e Re' ne qytetin e Bizantium, Stambollin e sotem qe me vone mori emrin Konstandinopoje apo Konstandinopol, qe do te thote Qyteti i Konstandinit. A i perkasin shqiptaret qyteterimit bizantin apo jo kur perandori qe themeloi Bizantin ishte ilir?!

"Illyricum Sacrum" eshte nje dokumentim historik i historise eklestiale(kishtare) te Ilirise te ndermarre nga Filippo Riceputi, Daniele Farlati dhe Jacopo Coleti. Vepra eshte madheshtore dhe perfshin 8 volume dhe u nis puna ne fund te shekullit te XVII dhe perfundoi e plote ne fillim te shekullit te XIX. Nismen per nje veper te tille e kane ndermare papat me origjine Arbereshe, qe kane dashur te dokumentojne historine e te pareve te tyre, qe e gjenin veten te pushtuar nga turqit ne ata shekuj.

Arbereshet nuk jane "latine" dhe as katolike, por Kisha Katolike e Romes, me te cilen ata jane ne kungim, i njeh si "greko-katolike", pasi ruajne te gjalle edhe sot e kesaj dite ritin e tyre bizantim te adhurimit. Nje emertim tjeter per ta eshte "uniat". Kush kane qene latine apo katolike, arbereshet apo arvanitasit?! Lexo *ketu* per te zgjeruar horizontin me besimin fetar dhe papat me origjine arbereshe dhe cfare ata kane bere per komunitetin e tyre arberesh ne Itali.

Nese komuniteti katolik do te kish flakur tej traditen pagane qe kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit perfaqeson, dhe te kishin perqafuar me gjithe zemer Ungjillin e Shenjte, sot komuniteti katolik shqiptar nuk do te ishte vetem 10% e popullsise shqiptare, por disa here me i madh. Gjithe ai gjak i pafajshem i derdhur lume, gjithe ata shpirtra te humbur fale nje tradite pagane!

Albo

----------


## Albo

Material shume interesant ky qe ke sjelle Labeat. Me beri pershtypje kjo:




> Nga viti 1396-1479 Shkodra bie nën sundimin e Venecias. Kështu shpjegohet që në Arkivin e Venecias ka shumë dokumente për Shkodrën. Me sa duket, pas pushtimit të Shkodrës nga Turqia në vitin 1479, shkodranët e emigruar në Venecia morën me vete këto dokumente, përfshirë edhe statutet e qytetit të tyre.


Per cilen Arkive ne Venecia behet fjale, ate kishtar apo ndonje arkive historike/muzeum? A ka ndermare ndonje historian apo studiues shqiptar ndonje hap per te germuar me thelle ne keto arkiva? Do te ishte me shume interes qe keto dokumenta te shpetuara nga vete emigrantet shkodrane ne Itali te shihnin driten e botimit.

Dhe nje gje me beri pershtypje ne emblemen e sjelle: Emblema e shkabonjes me dy krena ne mes, eshte emblema e Stefan Dushanit apo Gjergj Balshes, apo e vete qytetit te Shkodres?

Albo

----------


## Labeati

Pjesë nga dorëshkrimet e Statuteve 


Koha dhe gjuha e "Statuteve"
"Statutet e Shkodrës" kanë mbijetuar deri më 1479, pra, deri në pushtimin otoman. Ato kanë ekzistuar vetëm në formë dorëshkrimi. "Statutet e Shkodrës" u zbatuan nga 1392 deri më 1479 në një gjuhë vulgare veneciane. Eshtë për t'u çuditur, thotë Schmitt, sepse në tituj është përdorur gjuha veneciane, brenda në tekst dialekti roman i atij regjoni që i përket gjuhës dalmate. Në asnjë tekst tjetër të asaj kohe nuk jepet kaq qartë karakteri roman i botës qytetare të Shqipërisë veriore dhe jetës dalmate në gjysmën e parë të shek.XIV. Ndërsa studiuesi Giovan Battista Pellegrini në pjesën e tij të studimit ka marrë përsipër të analizojë dhe të japë të dhëna shkencore mbi gjuhën e përdorur gjatë hartimit të "Statuteve të Shkodrës". Sipas tij gjuha e përdorur është ajo veneto-veneciane. Për të sqaruar gjuhën e dorëshkrimit të "Statuteve të Shkodrës" ai ka marrë me rradhë të analizojë fonetikën, morfologjinë dhe leksikun e tij. Dhe për të vërtetuar pohimet e veta Pellegrini flet me shembuj konkretë. 

Mbi gratë e përdala
Nëse një grua provohet se është e përdalë nga dëshmia e dy ose tre burrave, të mos lejohet të mbajë kapele në kokë, siç është zakoni ynë, as të shoqërohet me këdo. Nuk i lejohet të rrijë ose të banojë pranë zonjave fisnike. Nëse vepron në kundërshtim me këto urdhëra, do të dënohet me tetë hyperperë, që pjesëtohen midis Kontit dhe paditësit. Nëse provohet se një grua e përdalë bën punë të liga ose kërkon të prishë të tjerët, ajo duhet të lerë qytetin tonë brenda tre ditësh dhe nëse e kapërcen këtë afat, të ndërshkohet me tetë hyperperë gjobë, të sillet rrugëve të qytetit duke u rrahur me shkop dhe në fund të syrgjynoset dhe kurrë më të mos kthehet në tokën tonë. 

Mbi përdhunimin e grave 
Nëse një burrë përdhunon me zor një grua të ndershme të pamartuar dhe nëse burri është i pamartuar, ai detyrohet të bashkohet me të në martesë të ligjshme. Por, nëse gruaja është e martuar dhe gjithashtu burri që e përdhunon është i martuar, atëherë ai detyrohet të paguajë një gjobë prej 50 hyperperësh që ndahen përgjysmë midis Kontit dhe gruas. Por për këtë gruaja duhet të japë prova bindëse. 

Mbi martesën e fëmijëve 
Prindërit që kanë djem e vajza për të martuar duhet të kenë parasysh se të parët martohen vajzat e pastaj djemtë. Nëse një djalë dëshiron të martohet përpara se motrat të kenë dalë nga shtëpia, pa miratimin e prindërve, atëherë babai dhe nëna kanë të drejtë ta dëbojnë atë nga shtëpia. 

Mbi ndërtimet në shesh 
Për çdo ndërtim të ri me dritare ose hajat në sheshin ose në rrugët qendrore të qytetit, banorët duhet të bëjnë kërkesë dhe përmbahen me ndershmëri ligjeve tona. 

Mbi mjekun 
Urdhërojmë që çdo mjek që pranon të kurojë një të sëmurë, të mos ta braktisë atë përpara se ta ketë shëruar. 

Mbi pabesinë 
Nëse vëretohet se dikush nuk i ka qëndruar besnik qytetit tonë, gjithë pasuria e tij bëhet pronë publike, kurse tradhtarit i pritet koka dhe nëse arrin të arratiset të shpallet i dëbuar për jetë të jetëve nga qyteti ynë. 

Mbi plagosjen me shpatë, shigjetë ose hekur 
Nëse ndokush ka plagosur një person me shpatë, shigjetë ose me hekur, duke shkaktuar gjak dhe kur gjykatësi dhe mjeku e gjykojnë plagosje me rrezik për jetën, të dënohet me 50 hyperperë, që i shkojnë mjekut, si dhe me pagimin e kohës së humbur nga i plagosuri. Nëse një gjë e tillë nuk mund të provohet, i akuzuari bashkë me 6 burra të tjerë duhet të bëjnë betimin. Nëse i provohet krimi, të shtrëngohet të paguajë gjysmë urazbë, gjysmën Kontit dhe Komunës dhe gjysmën të plagosurit. 

Falsifikimi i shenjës së Komunës 
Nëse provohet se dikush ka falsifikuar vulën e Komunës, masën, formën dhe ngjyrën e saj për ndonjë qëllim të mbrapshtë, të dënohet me 100 hyperperë, gjysma e të cilëve i shkon gjykatës dhe Komunës, dhe gjysma tjetër denoncuesit. Falsifikuesi dhe tradhtari nuk duhet të ketë të bëjë më me Komunën. 

Nadin: "Statutet" jo pjesë e "Kanunit" 
Ndërsa studiuesja Lucia Nadin, në kapitullin e saj, fillimisht bën një parantezë. "Përballë një realiteti të ndërtur dhe të bazuar mbi një kanun, thotë ajo, bëhet fjalë për Shqipërinë veriore, ishte e vështirë të kërkojë një kuadër tjetër të ndryshëm me të, veçanërisht për të gjetur qytetërim". Informacione fragmentare të qytetarisë në dy principata të asaj kohe, në Durrës dhe Shkodër, rivinin pikërisht nga struktura organizative të qeverisjes që nuk kishin të bënin me "Kanunin" e Lekë Dukagjinit, fakt që është përmendur dhe në komentin e Gjergj Fishtës në kodin e Lekë Dukagjinit. Sipas studiueses Nadin, dorëshkrimi "Statuteve të Shkodrës" nuk datohet, por sipas llojit të shkrimit (grafikës) duket se i përket shek.XVI, një epoke pak para rënies së Shkodrës në duart e turqve. Më pas studiuesja Lucia Nadin i konsideron këto statute një dëshmi, një dokument që vërtetojnë edhe një herë ekzistencën e qyteteve shqiptare në kompleksin mesdhetar mes viteve 1300 dhe 1400, të botës qytetare të zonës ballkanike. Madje, sipas Lucia Nadin, gjetja e "Statuteve të Shkodrës" rihap një faqe shumë të rëndësishme, të harruar, të historisë së këtij vendi, i njohur vetëm si "vendi i shqiponjave". Kjo e bën atë të qëndrojë më së miri në krah të çdo vendi tjetër të zonës së Adriatikut. 

"Rregulla praktikë për t'u zbatuar"
Serioziteti i këtyre statuteve duket që në fjalitë e para të tij ku thuhet se "Asnjë njeri, qoftë qytetar i Shkodrës, apo i huaj, nuk është i justifikuar nëse injoron "Urdhërat e Statutit". Po ta shohësh me vëmendje Libri i Statuteve duket se është i përbërë nga rregulla praktikë për t'u zbatuar. Ato tregojnë qartë se nga kush dhe për ç'qëllim zbatohen. Kapituj të tërë tregojnë për jetën civile në Shkodër. Normat relative të ndarjes dhe ndërtimit të shtëpive, pastrimit të rrugëve, kapituj të tërë flasin qartë për agrikulturën dhe olivikulturë. Shumë interesantë janë kapitujt që tregojnë zyrat e Komunës. Strukturën administrative dhe juridike të asaj kohe, duke filluar që nga ambasadorët, noterët, avokatëve etj. Pjesa e fundit e statutit i është rezervuar të drejtës penale. Të gjitha këto tregojnë për një funksionim strikt dhe mbi ligje të "shtetit", në mund të quhet kështu, të asaj kohe. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kleitus

Ata katolike te sllavizuar ne Kroaci cfare jane ?
Sepse une di qe botimi i ascensiones correctiones Illirici Sacrii eshte ribotuar ne 1910 dhe Kroatet jane ata qe e kane botuar. Pse keta Kroate te sllavizuar jane Katolike dhe pse keta e quajne veten Ilir?

----------


## Albo

> Ata katolike te sllavizuar ne Kroaci cfare jane ?


Kroatet dhe sllovenet jane rrace sllave, ashtu si serbet,  bullgaret, ruset e kompani.
Kroatet dhe sllovenet ndryshe nga sllavet e tjere ne Ballkan e me gjere i perkasin besimit katolik fale afersise gjeografike me Italine dhe fale politikave te fuqive italiane apo vete Vatikanit.

Arsyeja pese mundohen ta mbajne veten si Ilire eshte se toka ku ata jetojne eshte toke ilire. Pushtimet e barbareve sllave ne Ballkan ndodhen ne shekullin e VI pas Vdekjes se Krishtit.

Ja e mesove edhe dicka te re.

Albo

----------


## Labeati

> Ata katolike te sllavizuar ne Kroaci cfare jane ?
> Sepse une di qe botimi i ascensiones correctiones Illirici Sacrii eshte ribotuar ne 1910 dhe Kroatet jane ata qe e kane botuar. Pse keta Kroate te sllavizuar jane Katolike dhe pse keta e quajne veten Ilir?


Kroatet jane sllave dhe kane ardhur ne Ballkan pak a shume ne te njejten kohe me serbet.

Ata vendosen kryesisht pergjate bregdetit dalmat.
Ndryshe nga serbet ata i mbeten besnike kishes se Romes, edhe mbas vitit 723 kur perandori ikonoklast i Bizantit tentoi me forcen politike t'ja shkepuste patriartkatit te Romes dhe tja bashkangjiste atij te Bizantit.

Duke pase te njejten fe (katolike) me iliret vendas dhe latinet venedikas etj, te vendosur ne nje bregdet te pasur me qytete e porte ata me shume asimiluan se sa sllavizuan. Keshtu p.sh. Raguza (ish-Dubrovnik) e cila mbijetoi deri ne fund te shek 18 si Republike me vete kishte pothuajse gjysmen e senatit fisnike shqiptare.

Si te tille ata me shume e konsiderojne veten "te shkrire" me iliret vendas sesa pushtues. Sa eshte e vertete kete duhet ta thote historia. Por fakti eshte se ne territoret ku u vendosen kroatet nuk pati debime e shpopullime, qofte edhe per faktin se nuk paten fuqi ushtarake, me shume u afruan me qytetet bregdetare.

Nderkohe qe serbet ushtruan dhune e shpopullime kunder ilireve, kujto vetem kanunet e Car Dushanit ku cdo shqiptar katolik denohej me vdekje si heretik, ku kishat katolike u nxoren jashte ligjit, ku shqiptareve ju ndryshuan mbiemrat etj,, kjo gje nuk ndodhi ne territoret e qytetet kroate.
Prandaj serbet nuk kane aspak gjak ilir sepse ata debuan e shpopulluan iliret duke mbetur etnikisht te paster.

Me vone nen sundimin austriak, Kroacia njohu zhvillim ekonomik e kulturor si dhe ruajti identitetin fetaro-nacional. Ata ndonese nje rrace me serbet kane nje armiqesi te madhe me ta qe buron nga ndryshimet fetare dhe dhuna qe kane pasur prej kraleve serbe. Nuk eshte rastesi qe me pare kane preferuar austriaket, gjermanet apo miqesi me shqiptaret se sa me serbet.

----------


## Kleitus

Po mire Kroacia, por Polonia ? Kemi disa shtete sllave qe jane Katolike. Un kam kohe qe dyshoj afinitete ndermjet ketyre popujve dhe Ilirise. Megjithate mos flisni pa ditur gje. Nuk kane qene vetem serbet qe kane ardhur ne Ballkan. Ka pasur popullesi Ilire deri siper, dhe ka patur dhe nje tjeter popullsi ne Gjermani qe asnjeri nuk di c'eshte bere me ta, pervec se lihet te kuptohet se Jul Cezari i shpartalloi dhe i vrau te tere.

----------


## King_Gentius

Shum interesant ky zbulim i Musa Ahmetit po me ate librin e Teodor Shkodranit te vitit 1210 te shkruar ne shqip ca u be?

----------


## joss

Kanuni dhe Qytetet Mesjetare 
Normat me karakter penal në Statutet e Shkodrës
(shek XIV)

Shpjegimi nen për nen i Statuteve të Shkodrës dhe vlerësimi historik i tyre nga Prof. Ismet Elezi

Hyrje

Zbulimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës dhe botimi i tyre në gjuhën italiane dhe në gjuhën shqipe (2002), është pa dyshim një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për historinë e popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi dhe për historinë e shtetit të së drejtës shqiptare në veçanti.
Me këtë dokument historiko-juridik, së bashku me Statutet e Durrësit, Tivarit, Drishtit e të Budvës, krijohet mundësia të merren njohuri më të plota për organizimin e zhvillimin e qyteteve-shtete mesjetare, siç ishte Shkodra etj.
Botimi i Statuteve të Shkodrës, siç thonë në parathënie Lucia Nadin e historiani Oliver Schmitt, janë "një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, podukt në territorin e Shqipërisë".
Sipas Gerhard Ortalit, statutet janë "dokument me rëndësi themelore nga shumë pikëpamje".
Deri tani shkencat historike e juridike shqiptare dhe shumë studiues të huaj janë përqëndruar kryesisht në studimin e së drejtës zakonore të shqiptarëve, posaçërisht në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, që i referohet nga gojëdhëna popullore mesjetës (shek.XV). Mirëpo, dihet se Kanunet përmbanin norma që rregullonin marrëdhëniet juridike të njerëzve në zonat malore të qeverisjes vendore në Jug, në Veri të Shqipërisë e deri në Kosovë, ndërsa në qytete nuk vepronin. Me zbulimin e Statuteve të Shkodrës të dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të shek.XIV, plotësohet një boshllëk i madh për vetqeverisjen e qyteteve.
Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi është të japë një përmbledhje të shkurtër të historikut të statuteve dhe veçanërisht të paraqesë normat me karakter penal që ata përmbajnë në kontestin historik.

1.Pak histori
Na njoftimet e dhëna në artikujt hyrës të statuteve del se në vitin 1907, për herë të parë Leone Fontana, në Bibliografinë statutore shënonte ekzistencën e një statuti të Shkodrës: Scutari (Albania), Statuti di Scutari Ms. Museo Civico Correr Venezia.
Studiuesja italiane Lucia Nadin, nisur nga interesa gjuhësore dhe Oliver Jons Schmitt për interesa historike, bënë kërkime intensive derisa hodhën në dorë Statutet, në dorëshkrim në 40 fletë, të shkruara në gjuhën veneto-veneciane. Dorëshkrimi ishte kopjuar nga origjinali prej Marino Dulcik, në arkivat e Këshillit të të Dhjetëve në Arkivin e Shtetit të Venecias. Dorëshkrimi nuk përmban datën e kopjimit, por sipas historianit Oliver Schmitt, ky është dokument unikal, që pasqyron korpusin tërësor të statuteve të qytetit të Shkodrës në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të shek.XIV.
Statutet janë hartuar sipas modeleve perëndimore të qyteteve shtete të Italisë: Venecia, Milano, Ankona etj. dhe përmbajnë parime evropiane, ndonëse Shkodra në këtë periudhë historike ndodhej nën sundimin e mbretit Stefan Dushanit, Rasha. Në fakt në krerët (nenet) 1, 2, 3, 54, 84, 92, 99 e 224, flitet për mbretin. Ky fakt është me shumë rëndësi që tregon se Statutet janë hartuar para vitit 1346, kur Stefan Dushani mori titullin perandor (car).
Ky fakt vërteton gjithashtu edhe origjinalitetin shqiptar të Statuteve të Shkodrës kundrejt zakonik-ut (Kodit ligjor) të Stefan Dushanit që hyri në fuqi në vitin 1349, dmth. pas statuteve.
Veç asaj, origjinaliteti i Statuteve vërehet edhe në përmbajtjen e tyre, që ndryshon shumë nga zakonik-u i Dushanit, sepse statutet përmbajnë shumë më tepër norma penale se sa zakonik-u, që kërkohej të zbatohej në perandorinë e tij, në Thesali, Maqedoni dhe Shqipëri.
Pas vdekjes së Stefan Dushanit (1355), Shkodra kaloi nën sundimin e Balshajve, të cilët e shtrinë pushtetin e tyre deri në Vlorë e në Berat. Kështu kreu (neni) 271 i statuteve i përket kohës kur ishte në fuqi Gjergj Balsha, i cili më 1396 kërkoi protektoratin e Venecias.
Nga viti 1396-1479 Shkodra bie nën sundimin e Venecias. Kështu shpjegohet që në Arkivin e Venecias ka shumë dokumente për Shkodrën. Me sa duket, pas pushtimit të Shkodrës nga Turqia në vitin 1479, shkodranët e emigruar në Venecia morën me vete këto dokumente, përfshirë edhe statutet e qytetit të tyre.
Meritë e madhe historike u përket studiuesve Lucia Nadin dhe Oliver Schmitt që i gjetën e i botuan Statutet e Shkodrës, duke i bërë një shërbim të madh Shqipërisë e posaçërisht shkencës juridike shqiptare. (Vazhdon tek Suplementi)

2.Përmbajtja e Statuteve
Pa hyrë në analizën e hollësishme të përmbajtjes së Statuteve, sepse kjo do të kërkonte një punim më vete, vlen të vihet në dukje sa vijon:
Në kopertinë është stema e qytetit të Shkodrës. Statutet përmbajnë 268 krerë (nene) origjinale dhe 11 krerrë (nene) shtesë. Të 268 krerët i përkasin dhjetëvjeçarëve të parë të treqindës, kurse 11 krerët (nenet janë shtesa të viteve 1392-1479).
Në krerët e parë flitet për qytetarinë, për apustujt e shenjtorët, pastaj vijnë krerët me radhë për ndërtimin e shtëpive, për punët bujqësore, për punët artizanale, për peshëmajtjet, për zgjedhjet e funksionarëve, për marrëdhëniet midis komunës dhe klerit, për pozitën e gruas që gëzon disa privilegje, ndryshe nga Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, për gjykimet (procedura penale) dhe në pjesën e fundit për normat e së drejtës penale, që përbën objektin e këtij shkrimi.
Gjuha e përdorur në statute, sipas Giovan Batista Pelegrinit është e qartë, veneto-veneciane, por përmban edhe pak shprehje orientale. Statutet janë përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe nga Pëllumb Xhufi.

I. Normat penale të pjesës së përgjithshme
Në statute normat me karakter penal të pjesës së përgjithshme nuk janë të vendosura në një sistem më vete, por ato mund të konstatohen nëpërmjet analizës së normave penale të pjesës së posaçme.
Nga ky rregull i përgjithsëm bëjnë përjashtim disa nocione, si ai i mosnjohjes së normave statutore, i preçedentit gjyqësor, i dënimit, për të cilët ka norma të veçanta.
Kështu, instituti i mosnjohjes së normave statutore parashikohet shprehimisht si vijon:
"Nëse një qytetar, apo një i huaj kërkon të justifikohet duke thënë se nuk i njeh dispozitat e statutit, justifikimi të mos merret parasysh dhe personi në fjalë të shlyejë dënimin sipas fajit"(kreu5)
Në këtë dispozitë penale shprehet parimi i mosnjohjes së ligjit që dënon veprën penale, nuk bën shkak për përjashtim nga përgjegjësia penale. Ky parim pranohet edhe në Kodet penale bashkëkohore, përfshirë atë të Republikës së Shqipërisë. (neni 4)
Në Statute parashikohet edhe zgjidhja e rasteve juridike të paparashikuara në statut:
"Nëse gjykatësit ballafaqohen me një rast që nuk parashikohet në Statutet e qytetit, ata s'duhet të dalin me një vendim pa pasur në këtë mbështetjen e tre ose katër fisnikëve të qytetit. Pas dhënies së vendimit nga gjykatësit, këta tre ose katër fisnikë duhet ta hedhin atë në statutet e qytetit, në mënyrë që, nëse paraqitet nevoja të gjykohet e njëjta çështje, të pasqyrohet normalisht mbi bazë të statuteve". (kreu 268)
Siç del këtu njihet precedenti gjyqësor, me kusht që të sanksionohet në statutet e qytetit, sepse kështu mënjanohet zbatimi i analogjisë, por i jepet përparësi respektimit të parimit të ligjshmërisë, të sanksionuar në statutet e qytetit.
Ndonëse mungojnë dispozitat e veçanta për institutet e tjerë të pjesës së përgjithshme, ato shprehen nëpërmjet analizës së dispozitave të pjesës së posaçme.
Kështu bëhet dallimi i veprave penale sipas objektit të tyre, duke njohur objekte të përgjithshëm si psh. jeta e çdo njeriu në vrasje dhe objekte që mbrohen në mënyrë të posaçme si shëndeti dhe dinjiteti i kontit, i gjykatësve e zyrtarëve të tjerë.
Nga ana objektive dallohen veprat penale që kryhen me veprime aktive si vrasja, goditja etj. ose ato që dallohen nga mjeti i përdorur si goditja me shpatë, me shkop, me hekur etj.
Subjekti është i përgjithshëm për veprat penale, por edhe i posaçëm, si gjykatësi, avokati, noteri etj. Për moshën nuk thuhet shprehimisht por nga dispozitat e tjera civile pranohet 14 vjeç. As për papërgjegjshmërinë nuk bëhet fjalë.
Nga ana subjektive flitet për qëllimin si element i domosdoshëm i falsifikimit etj.
Nga përmbajtja e disa krerëve (neneve) psh. 221 e 222 rezulton se njihen edhe bashkëpunëtorët në rolin e nxitësit apo të ekzekutorit në kryerjen e veprës penale të vjedhjes. Veç kësaj në kreun 223 flitet edhe për përkrahjen ose ndihmën që i jepet hajdutit.
Për dënimin parashikohet vetëm se : "Askush nuk mund të dënohet pa patur dëgjuar dy ose tre dëshmitarë" (kreu 125). Në këtë dispozitë nuk jepet përkufizimi i dënimit, qëllimet dhe as llojet e tij, por i jepet rëndësi anës procedurale, që kushtëzohet nga dëgjimi i dy apo tre dëshmitarëve.
Llojet e dënimit dalin vetëm nga analiza e dispozitave penale të pjesës së posaçme, e konkretisht Statutet njohin këto lloje dënimesh:
1. Me gjobë, si lloji më kryesor i dënimeve dhe më i përhapuri, thuajse për të gjitha veprat penale;
2. ndalimi për të marrë ofiqe në komunë;
3. dëbimi i përkohshëm ose i përhershëm;
4. mbyllja në shtëpi dhe mbyllja e urazbës (taksës së gjakut);
5. zhdëmtimi ose kthimi i gjësë së vjedhur;
6. kthimi i pasurisë së fajtorit në pronë publike;
7. prerja e kokës (dënimi me vdekje);
8. damkosja dhe shëtitja nëpër krahinë duke e rrahur me kamzhik.
9.burgimi
Statutet, duke ndjekur traditën tradicionale të malësorëve, parashikojnë dënimin me burgim, vetëm në ndonjë kre - shtesë e vitit 1461 ndonëse flitet për obligimet e të burgosurit (kreu 188).
Si përfundim mund të nxirret se nga figurat e veprave penale dalin edhe institutet e pjesës së përgjithsme të së drejtës penale, janë të shkrira në një të vetme.
Këtu qëndron veçoria e parë kryesore e dispozitave me karakter penal të statuteve.
Veçoria tjetër kryesore është se normat penale janë të pleksura organikisht me normat procedurale penale, sepse në të flitet për domosdoshmërinë e të provuarit të kësaj ose asaj vepre penale, ndryshe nuk dënohet.
Veçoria e tretë është se, pas pushtimit të Shkodrës nga Venediku (1396), në Statutet u bënë shtesa e ndryshime të mgjashme me ato të qyteteve-shtete si Venediku, Milano, Ankona etj.

II.Norma penale të pjesës së posaçme
Sistemi i normave të pjesës së posaçme është i ndërtuar sipas llojeve të veprave penale, por ky rregullim nuk respektohet kurdoherë, sepse ka mjaft norma penale të shpërndara nëpër krerë të ndryshëm.
Llojet e veprave penale të sistemuara sipas objektit, janë vendosur si vijon:

I. Vepra penale kundër pasurisë (vjedhjet, grabitja, plaçktija, djegiet)
II. Vepra penale kundër personit (vrasja, plagosjet)
III. Goditjet. Rrahja
IV. Pabesia
V. Falsifikimi (magjia)
VI. Vepra penale kundër moralit
VII. Vepra penale kundër nderit e dinjitetit të personit
VIII. Dëmtimet
IX. Vepra penale kundër drejtësisë
X. Vepra penale të ndryshme




I.Veprat penale kundër pasurisë

1.Vjedhja
Në plan të parë statutet vënë në mbrojtje pronën private, pasurinë.

1."Nëse një burrë i vjedh dikujt në qytet ose jashtë qytetit dhe nëse vjedhja provohet, dënohet me 12 hyperperë sklavonie gjobë, gjashtë për kontin dhe 6 për zotuesin e gjësë së vjedhur. Përveç kësaj, gjëja e vjedhur i kthehet të zotit. Pas kësaj, vjedhësi as mund të gjykohet e as të shppallet në kërkim". (kreu 203)
Kjo normë dallohet nga norma përkatëse e Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, vetëm përsa i përket kthimit të gjësë së vjedhur, e cila sipas kanunit kthehet dy për një, veç gjobës që është e përbashkët, por gjysma për kontin e gjysma për të zotin, kurse kanuni nuk e parashikon kontin.
2.Vjedhjet ditën
Në kreun 208 parashikohen vjedhjet e bëra gjatë ditës: "Kur dikush vjedh diçka në shtëpinë e huaj gjatë ditës dhe një gjë e tillë provohet, ai dënohet me tetë hyperperë sklavonie, gjysma për kontin dhe gjysma për paditësin. Këtij të fundit i shlyen dhe dëmin. Nëse vjedhjen e gjësë së huaj e kryen në shtëpinë e vet gjoba është dyfish".
3.Vjedhja e bërë natën
Më tutje parashikohet vjedhja e bërë natën: "Nëse dikush vjedh shtëpinë e huaj gjatë natës dhe ko gjë provohet, dënohet me katër hyperperë gjobë, gjysma për kontin dhe gjysma për të dëmtuarin, të cilit i shlyhet edhe dëmi". (kreu 209)
Siç del bëhet dallimi i vjedhjes së pasurisë së kryer ditën dhe natën, duke e konsideruar të cilësuar atë që kryhet në shtëpi ditën.
4.Vjedhja e pasurisë së komunës
Në dispozitë të posaçme mbrohet pasuria e komunës: "Nëse provohet se dikush i ka vjedhur diçka komunës, ai dënohet me 25 hyperperë sklavonie, me shlyerjen e dëmit dhe me ndalimin që mund të marrë ndonjë ofiq në komunë". (kreu 211)

Më tutje në statute flitet për disa lloje vjedhjesh të veçanta:
5.Vjedhja në thertore
"Nëse provohet se dikush vjedh diçka në thertore ose fsheh ndonjë kafshë për të mos paguar doganë, të gjobitet me dy hyperperë dhe t'i merret kafsha". (kreu 212)
Siç shihet, këtu pleksen dy figura, ajo e vjedhjes në thertore dhe e fshehjes së kafshës për të mos paguar doganë, që, për efekt të përgjegjësisë penale e të dënimit barazohen. Vjedhja në thertore cilësohet sipas vendit ku kryhet vjedhja.

6.Përsëritja në vjedhje
"Nëse dikush kapet për herë të dytë në vjedhje, të gjitha akuzat që drejtohen ndaj tij nga çdo qytetar yni duhet të besohen pa qenë nevoja të mbështeten në prova dhe autori i vjedhjes duhet të kthejë sendet e vjedhura ose vlerën e tyre, qoftë edhe duke shitur pasurinë e vet dhe pas këtaj të dëbohet". (kreu 213)
Kjo dispozitë ka dy veçori: a.plekset me procedurën e të provuarit dhe b.dënimi është jo me gjobë por me dëbim, sepse recidivist i përsërituri pranohet si rrethanë cilësuese e veprës penale dhe dënohet me dëbim.
7.Vjedhja e kaut ose e gomarit
"Nëse provohet se dikush ka vjedhur një ka ose një gomar, të gjobitet me 25 hyperperë sklavonie që ndahen përgjysëm me kontin dhe paditësin. Përveç kësaj të kthejë kaun ose gomarin sidhe të zhdëmtojë për dëmin që ka pësuar pronari nga mospërdorimi i tyre nga dita kur u vodhën. Nëse i dëmtuari nuk ishte në gjendje të paraqesë prova të betohet para gjykatësve se thotë të vërtetën bashkë me gjashtë burra të tjerë". (kreu 214)
Në këtë dispozitë vërehet se mbrohen në mënyrë të posaçme dy objekte materiale të vjedhjes kau dhe gomari, si kafshë të domosdoshme për jetesën e njerëzve, prandaj parashikohen edhe dënime të rënda.
Veç asaj, nga ana proceduriale penale del se barra e provës bie mbi të akuzuarin, i cili për t'u liruar prej saj mund të betohet me porotë bashkë me 6 burra të tjerë. Siç shihet beja me porotë është e njëjtë si në kanunet shqiptare.
8.Vjedhja e piketave ndarëse të parcelave
Një lloj i veçantë i vjedhjes, i parashikuar nga statutet është:
"Nëse dikush ka vjedhur piketa ose shtylla që përdoren për mbjelljen e hardhive, ky dënohet me 8 hyperperë sklavonie, gjysma për kontin dhe gjysma tjetër për paditësin. Veç kësaj paguan edhe dëmin. Nëse një gjë e tillë nuk mund të provohet, t'i zihet besë betimit të 6 burrave dhe hajdutit". (kreu 215)
Nga përmbajtja e dispozitës rezulton se kemi të bëjmë me objekte materiale të veçanta, sidhe me anën proceduriale të të provuarit me anë të besë me porotë 6 burrave dhe vetë i akuzuari për vjedhje.
9.Vjedhja e punishtes dhe e veglave
Në kreun 216 thuhet se: "Nëse provohet me fakte se një person ka vjedhur punishten dhe veglat e një zejtari që prodhon parmenda, fajtori dënohet me 4 hyperperë sklavonie, prej të cilëve gjysmën e merr konti dhe gjysmën paditësi. Fajtori paguan edhe dëmin". (kreu 216)

10.Vjedhja e hostenit
"Nëse dikujt i provohet se ka vjedhur një hosten, personi në fjalë detyrohet të paguajë dëmin dhe 2 hyperperë". (kreu 217)
11.Vjedhja e zgjedhës
"Nëse provohet se një person ka vjedhur një zgjedhë qesh, të gjobohet me dy hyperperë, që ndahen midis kontit dhe të dëmtuarit". (kreu 218)
12.Vjedhja e rrushit, drithit, lakrave dhe prodhimeve të tjera
"Kur provohet se dikush ka vjedhur rrush, drith, lakra, kunguj, tranguj, qershi, fiq, kumbulla e çdo peme tjetër, të paguajë dy hyperperë nëse vjedhjen e ka bërë natën. Gjysma e kësaj sasie i shkon kontit dhe gjysma të dëmtuarit, të cilit i paguhet edhe dëmi". (kreu 219)
Analiza e krerëve 216-219, tregon se vihen në mbrojtje të veçantë ato objekte që kanë të bëjnë me bujqësinë e prodhimet bujqësore. Siç shihet, këto janë vjedhje relativisht të lehta, se dënohen më pak. Veç asaj në kreun e fundit (219), ka edhe një veçori dalluese, sepse masa e dënimit përcaktohet nga rrethanat e kohës, nëse ishte kryer natën dënohet me dyfishin, kurse kur kryhet ditën me njëfishin e gjobës.

Në statute, dallimi i llojeve të vjedhjeve bëhet jo vetëm sipas objektit, por edhe sipas subjektit:
13.Vjedhja e kryer nga shërbyesi ose shërbyesja
"Kur një shërbyes ose shërbyese ose fëmijët e tyre vjedhin gjësendi në shtëpinë e të zotit ose diku gjetkë dhe kur vjedhja provohet, vjedhësi të paguajë dy hyperperë dhe të kthejë sendin e vjedhur". (kreu 220). 
Kjo figurë e veprës penale ka si veçori kryesore subjektin e saj të posaçëm - shërbyesin ose shërbyesen.
14.Nxitja e shërbyesit ose shërbyeses
"Nëse dikush nxit një shërbëtor ose një shërbëtore apo fëmijët e tyre dhe i këshillon të ikin nga padroni i tyre, pasi të faktohet, të dënohet me tetë hyperperë sidhe me zhdëmtimin për kët ikje të shërbëtorit ose të shërbëtores. Gjysma e kësaj gjobe i shkon të zotit të shërbëtorit ose të shërbëtores. Nëse bashkë me ikjen këta marrin diçka në shtëpinë e padronit ose padrones, këta të fundit e marrin pa diskutim gjënë e tyre". (kreu 221)
Në këtë dispozitë bie në sy se për herë të parë parashikohet roli dhe përgjegjësia e nxitësit, që me këshillat e tij bëri të largohet shërbëtori ose shërbëtorja nga padroni.
15.Vjedhja e qytetarit të lirë së bashku me shërbëtorin
"Kur një person i lirë kryen një vjedhje së bashku me një shërbëtor, vjedhjen e paguan i pari, bashkë me një gjobë prej dy hyperperësh, nëse vjedhja është bërë ditën dhe katër hyperperë nëse vjedhja është bërë natën. Këtë gjobë prej dy hyperperësh duhet ta paguajnë edhe persona të tjerë të lirë që përfshihen në vjedhjen e organizuar me shërbëtorët". (kreu 222)
Prej kësaj dispozite kuptohen tre rrethana kryesore: 1.Përgjegjësi penale ka vetëm qytetari i lirë, kurse bashkëpunëtori i tij, shërbëtori nuk përgjigjet penalisht 2.për herë të parë përmendet nocioni i vjedhjes së organizuar dhe 3.masa.
16.Shpërthimi i shtëpisë së huaj
"Nëse dikush, pa mandatin e gjykatësve, hyn në shtëpinë e huaj me dhunë, ditën ose natën, nëse i provohet, detyrohet të paguajë tetë hyperperë sklavonie gjobë sidhe gjithë dëmin. Gjysma e gjobës i takon kontit dhe gjysma tjetër paditësit". (kreu 207)
Figura e veprës penale hyn në kategorinë e vjedhjeve të pasurisë së tjetrit, veçse kjo ka si element të veçantë anën objektive - mënyrën e kryerjes së vjedhjes me anë të shpërthimit me dhunë të shtëpisë.
Dallimi tjetër nga vjedhjet e tjera bëhet edhe në kohën e kryerjes së shpërthimit të shtëpisë ditën ose natën, kurse vjedhjet e tjera dallohen në vjedhje që kryhen ditën dhe vjedhje që kryhen natën për efekte të dënimit. Kuptohet se kjo figurë e veprës penale kryhet vetëm me dashje direkte dhe me qëllim të përvetësimit.
17.Fshehja (përkrahja) e hajdutit (vjedhësit)
"Fshatrat ose katundet që ndodhen rrotull qytetit të Shkodrës nuk duhet të mbajnë brenda tyre vjedhës, që mund të jenë zënë një herë ose dy herë në faj. Nëse veprohet ndryshe, fshati ose katundi në fjalë duhet të paguajë 25 hyperperë, gjysmën e sasisë kontit dhe gjysmën komunës. Përveç kësaj, fshati duhet të paguajë të gjitha vjedhjet që kanë mbetur pa u verifikuar (provuar). Si provë vjen pikërisht fakti që fshati këmbëngul të mbajë në gjirin e tij vjedhësin në fjalë" (kreu 223)
Ndryshe nga dispozitat e mëparshme që parashikojnë përgjegjësinë penale për subjekte fizike, në dispozitën e sipërme parashikohet përgjegjësia kolektive e fshatit për strehimin (fshehjen- përkrahjen pas kryerjes së veprës penale) e vjedhësit. Nga ana procedurale penale vlerësohet si provë fajësia e fakti që fshati këmbëngul të fshehë vjedhësin.
18.Proçeset për vjedhje
"Nëse dikush gjykohet se ka vjedhur, gjëja e vjedhur i kthehet personit të dëmtuar. Vjedhësi duhet t'i japë kontit vlerën e gjësë së vjedhur, si parashikohet në kreun që bën fjalë për vjedhjet". (kreu 259)
Kjo është dispozitë e përzier penale e procedurale dhe ka lidhje me figurat e veprave penale të paraqitura më lart.


19.Prerja e drurëve
"Nëse provohet me dëshmi të sigurta se dikush ka prerë ose djegur qëllimisht ullirin e huaj, fajtori dënohet me 50 hyperperë sklavonie, që ndahen përgjysëm mes kontit dhe atij që e ka pësuar dëmin. Nëse nuk arrihet të provohet, i dëmtuari bën betimin bashkë me gjashtë dëshmitarë. Nëse dikush shihet duke prerë vreshtën e tjetrit, paguan të njëjtën gjobë sidhe dëmin. Për prerjen e çdo druri tjetër frutor, keqbërësi i paguan 2 hyperperë kontit dhe pronarit sidhe shlyen dëmin" (kreu 42)
Me këtë dispozitë penale vihet në mbrojtje të posaçme ulliri, sidhe vreshta osse çdo peme tjetër frutore, por veçanërisht prerja e ullirit paraqet rrezikshmëri të madhe shoqërore dhe dënohet rëndë me 50 hyperperë, dmth. më shumë se vrasja e njeriut.
20.Djegia e trungjeve ose e duajve të kashtës
"Kur dikush u vë zjarrin trungjeve, duajve të kashtës ose arave dhe zjarri merr dhenë përtej arave të tij dhe ai nuk thërret për ndihmë, por ia mbath, ai dënohet me pesë hyperperë gjobë dhe shlyerjen e dëmit. Gjoba ndahet përgjysëm midis kontit dhe të dëmtuarit. Nëse provohet se ka thirrur për ndihmë, do të paguajë vetëm dëmin, jo gjobën". (kreu 204)
Figura e veprës penale ka të bëjë me dëmtimin me dashje të pasurisë, kryesisht të pyjeve dhe të prodhimeve bujqësore. Element kryesor i figurës së veprës penale është vënia e zjarrit me dhunë, çka nënkupton dashjen.
Element tjetër i rëndësishëm për figurën e veprës penale është që personi i cili vë zjarrin (subjekti) të mos ketë kërkuar ndihmë për shuarjen e tij.

21.Djegija e të lashtave.
"Nëse provohet se dikush i ka vënë zjarrin qëllimisht drithit, ullishtave, mullinjve, shtëpive prej druri ose prej kashte, dënimi është 25 hyperperë sklavonie gjobë dhe shlyerje e plotë e dëmit. Gjoba ndahet në mënyrë të barabartë midis Kontit dhe të dëmtuarit. Nëse ky nuk është në gjendje të japë prova, të betohet bashkë me gjashtë fqinj të tij përpara gjykatësve (kreu 205).
Në këtë figurë të veprës penale del në plan të parë që djegija e të lashtave të bëhet qëllimisht, dmth me dashje direkte dhe me qëllim për ta dëmtuar pronarin e ullishtave, të lashtave etj.

22.Sendet e gjetura.
"Nëse ndokush gjen një gjë të huaj dhe nuk i a kallzon atë gjykatësve, ose nuk njofton nëpërmjet semecit ose vatakut, në rast se kapet duhet të trajtohet sikur e ka vjedhur sendin në fjalë dhe do të gjykohet si vjedhës, kurse sendi i kthehet të zotit"(kreu 158).
Si veçori e kësaj figure të veprës penale është se personi, i cili gjen një send të huaj dhe nuk e njofton baraxohet me vjedhësin e sendit në fjalë dhe gjykohet si i tillë.


II.Veprat penale kundër personit
1.Vrasja.
Statutet, krahas mbrojtjes juridike penale të pasurisë, një vend të veçantë i kushtojmë mbrojtjes juridike penale të jetës së njeriut. Kjo pasqyrohet në dispozitat që parashikojnë vrasjen.
Nëse provohet se një person ka vrarë një burrë ose një grua, të dënohet me pesë hyperperë sklavonie, që duhet të ndahen midis Kontit dhe njeriut më të afërt të të vrarit. Pasi të ketë paguar, të mbyllet në shtëpi dhe të shlyejë urazbën (taksën e gjakut). Nëse nuk paguan dot, çështja i përcillet gjykimit të mbretit".(kreu 224).
Me sa del këtu nuk bëhet dallim. Vrasja me dashje, nga pakujdesia dhe pranohet parimi i compositios, i shpërblimit të gjakut (urazba-taksa e gjakut) tipike për vrasjen për gjakmarrje.
2.Akuzat për vrasje.
Bashkë me dispozitën penale parashikohet edhe një dispozitë procedurale penale për akuzat për vrasje."Kur ndaj një njeriu, të akuzuar për vrasje nuk mund të sillen prova, i akuzuari duhet të betohet bashkë me 12 burra të tjerë, ndërsa për gjysmë gjaku me gjashtë burra.ndër këta që betohen bashkë me të mund të jenë kushërinjtë, krushqit ose miqtë e tij, të cilët bëjnë be që i afërmi i tyre është akuzuar pa të drejtë dhe duhet të lirohet. Kreu që trajton këtë çështje duhet të të përfshihet në kreun sllav që ështëe futur në statutet nga mbreti.(kreu 225).
Në këtë dispozitë pranohet beja me porote, ashtu sikurse në Kanun, me ndryshim se këtu kërkohet porota me 12 burra, kurse Kanuni me 24 burra.
3.Pagimi i urazbës ose gjakmarrjes.
"Asnjë burri nuk i lejohet të marrë diçka nga paja e së shoqes për të paguar një gjakmarrje, ose urazbë. Komuna duhet ti dalë në mbrojtje gruas, ndërsa burri që e kryen një marri të tillë të paguajë atë nga xhepi i vet. Nëse nuk është në gjendje ta bëje këtë, gruaja ka të drejtë të ushtrojë autoritetin e vet mbi të. (Kreu 266).
Kjo dispozitë bën fjalë për pagimin e taksës (shpërblimit) të gjakut, dmth të gjakmarrjes, është vënë nën ndikimin e zakonit tradicional të shpërblimit të gjakut të pranuar nga malësorët dhe të sanksionuara edhe me të drejtën zakonore të shqiptarëve (kanunet) më vonë.
Në dispozitë nuk përmendet sasia e taksës (urazbës) që paguhet për gjakmarrje, por kjo me sa duhet i është lënë traditës së malësorëve.
Gjithashtu vërehet se urazba apo taksa e gjakut nuk mund të merret nga burri prej pajës së gruas, duke vënë në mbrojtje të posaçme të drejtat pasurore të bashkëshortes-gruas.

II.Plagosjet
Statutet mbrojnë edhe shëndetin e personit, duke parashikuar llojet e plagosjeve, sipas vendit ku kryhen, ose sipas shkallës së dëmtimit që i shkaktohet shëndetit etj.

1.Goditjet me gurë
"Kur ka prova se dikush ka gositur një person tjetër me gurë, fajtori paguan dy hyperperë gjobë, gjysmën për të plagosurin, gjysmën për kontin. Veç kësaj të paguajë edhe mjekun sidhe ditët e humbura. Nëse i ka thyer ndonjë kockë me gurë ose me bastun, të paguajë tetë hyperperë. Këtu përfshihen të gjitha llojet e dëmtimit, për të cilat njeriu shtrëngohet të zërë shtratin". (kreu 240)
Në këtë dispozitë jepet më qartë nocioni i plagosjes, e cila lidhet me thyerjen e gjymtyrëve ose me mjekimin në shtrat.
2.Plagosjet e shkaktuara gjatë lojës
"Nëse një person plagos dikë duke luajtur, nuk detyrohet të paguajë gjë. Por nëse provohet se dëmtimin e ka bërë me qëllim, të paguajë sipas shkallës së dëmtimit". (kreu 241)
Ka rëndësi të mbahet parasysh fakti se përherë të parë në dispozitë flitet për plagosje të kryer me qëllim, dmth. vlerësohet ana subjektive si element përcaktues i përgjegjësisë penale për plagosjen gjatë lojës. Kriteri tjetër kryesor është shkalla e dëmtimit që përcakton sasinë e shpërblimit.
3.Plagosjet e rënda
"Nëse provohet se një person i ka shkaktuar dikujt plagë të shumta, të dënohet me pesë hyperperë për çdo plagë dhe gjysma t'i shkojë kontit, kurse gjysma tjetër të plagosurit". (kreu 243)
Element kryesor që përcakton plagosjet e rënda është vetëm një kur janë shkaktuar plagë të shumta, pavarësisht nga karakteri ityre ose pasojat që kanë ardhë.
4.Plagosjet në qytet
"Nëse dikush plagos një person natën, në një rrugë publike të qytetit ose në shesh, dënohet me 12 grosh dhe jo me sanksione të tjera, si në rastet e mësipërme". (kreu 244)
Dispozita flet posaçërisht për plagosjet në qytet ose në shesh të kryera natën, kurse për ditën nuk sjell përgjegjësi penale.
Dënimi në rastin e sipërm është relativisht i lehtë 12 grosh.

----------


## gjergani

[QUOTE=Eni;684982]_...STATUTET E SHUMË TË PËRSHPIRTSHMIT QYTET I SHKODRËS..._





Një monument i vërtetë i Shqipërisë mesjetare, teksti më i vjetër ligjor, produkt në territorin e Shqipërisë 

ENI urime per temen qe ke hapur eshte me te vertete interesante.Te lutem me hiq nje kurjozitet.A mos vall brenda ketij materiali gjendet TESTAMENTI I ALEKSANDRIT TE MAQEDONISE se keshtu kam degjuar.Ne qofte se po te lutem postoje te plote ne forum ju faleminderit

----------

